# Poulan BVM200--not getting fuel?



## Warhead Mess (Aug 28, 2008)

Neighbor bought a used unit from 1800lastbid--(without running it) and it runs for about 5 sec. with the choke fully closed and wil run a little longer with pumping the primer. So far I have removed the plug(has spark), carb base and primer( cleaned hi and lo needles w/ carb cleaner and blew out base and bulb),bulb pumps up so I don't think it's sucking air.. wondering if the diaphram could be perforated? Also if rings are worn? Tried richening carb to no avail. The fuel lines are clear and gas is new...HELP!! PISSIN' ME OFF!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Could be carb., could be intake leak, could be crankcase vacuum leak. With a 2-stroke, the intake system integrity includes the crankcase gasket, the cylinder base gasket, the crankshaft seals, and if equipped the strato-port gaskets.
I suggest you run it till it dies, without priming it, and see if it re-starts without priming it. If you have to prime it again, then you've got a carb. issue. Could be pump diaphragm, or the primer check valve.

I will offer this expertise though - most of these very blowers, also sold under the Craftsman name, that have come into my shop have loose cylinders. Given the labor involved, and the chances that the cylinder base may be damaged, we don't even offer an estimate, just the advice of buying something better.

If you can wiggle the spark plug and the carburetor moves too, then the cylinder is probably loose and no amount of carb. work will correct the cyl. gasket allowing a vacuum leak.


----------



## Warhead Mess (Aug 28, 2008)

*poulan lb*

Thanks! He bought a NEW one...same model and it works good for the $$


----------

